# السلام عليـــــــــكم



## انا والمطر (6 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اعرفكم بنفسي 
اني محمد مصدق هادي العسكري من العراق اني في المرحله 
الاخير(الرابعه) من هندسه تقنيات الحاسبه 
وكلش احتاج مساعدتكم ومساندكم في جميع المواضيع 
وان شاء الله اكدر اشارك بالشي الاكدر عليه 
ولكم مني خالص الحب والاحترام ​ 
اخوكم انا والمطر ​


----------

